# Livery/grazing Hookwood/Horley



## Newlands (18 July 2013)

Hi, I may be a bit too early to ask but we have just sold our house and have several to view in Hookwood at the weekend but I want to be prepared and view it knowing that there are options for 'the boys'.

It looks a very horsey area but google isn't bringing much up other then riding schools, so I am hoping someone here may know of any yards in the area suitable.

I have two very well behaved geldings, 16 and a 3yo and am idealy looking for grazing to rent, grass livery or Assited DIY.  I do have a young son (16months) and another baby on the way so I would need somewhere that is ok for me to have them with me while I visit and do my checks etc. A school and people to ride with would be ideal as have rented a field for the last few years and it has gotten a little lonely plus with my youngster starting work next year people around just incase would be wise.  

If anyone has any recommendations I would be very greatful (or places to avoid)


Many thanks

B


----------



## Newlands (12 September 2013)

Bumping up just in case.  Thank you


----------



## queenb (13 September 2013)

I used to live in the area, my parents still do. Lots of horsey people/places. There are a lot of yards in Charlwood, about 2 mins drive from Hookwood. They have a local saddlery Ifield park who have a big notice board with lots of ads for livery etc on, you should have a look if you are visiting the area.


----------



## pinkpolly (16 September 2013)

Riding in Charlwood and Hookwood isnt great , but if you go towards Leigh approx 5 mins drive the riding is better.  Recommend ridgewood, lovely lady called Lesley runs the yard and is on hand if you need any help.  I'm sure she has an advert in ashurst farm feeds but if you need the tel no please pm me.


----------



## cremedemonthe (17 September 2013)

Hookwood house, believe it's still going nice small yard and friendly. I was saddle fitting there several years ago, there's a few more down the same road so options open.As has been said, go and look or ask in Ifield Park feeds and saddlery, they wil know of current ones. If you drive past the saddlery on your right to end of road, turn right about half mile down that road theres 2 or 3 I used to do too.
One at Charlwood on bottom end of Gatwick runway, can't rem the flippin name though, it's late and I'm tired!
Oz


----------

